# Can a oil canned boat be fixed?



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Flip it over and let it bake in the sun for a lil' bit

Cheers

*this may not work with cross-linked plastics


----------



## yaker200 (Jul 9, 2007)

That's it? .... I've tried that with old wavesport boats and no luck. (It did help bring boat a bent nose from a piton, though)


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I saw on the Dagger website (I think) that you can support it by bow and strern, then pour boiling water in it, let it cool and repeat. I tried it on an old dagger with pretty bad oil canning and it got a lot better. Then I used it and the oil can came back, though I think it is still better now than it was before I tried the boiling water. I think the key is a large volume of heavy/hot water to reform the hull. 

Good Luck.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I've done the sun method with a weight. The weight actually caused oil canning in the opposite direction, so use something that spreads the weight over a larger surface. 

Not sure if the sun method will create enough heat in the mountains.


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

Try foaming out the bottom of the seat so it makes contact with the hull. The surest way to do this is to take out the seat and glue down a sheet of mini-cell foam but this can also be time consuming and frustrating as some seats are a pain in the ass to take out but especially to put back in. The other way is to just try cramming a sheet of foam under the seat.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

None of these techniques will work. You're screwed. It's probably better to just burn the boats and claim the insurance.


----------

